# Querry about Canon SX150IS.....



## monsursound (May 12, 2012)

I recently came across this  camera *CANON SX150 IS*.Its a 14.1 Megapixel camera with a whopping 12x optical zoom!!!!I saw some Youtube videos and the zoom is damn good.It also offers manual conrols along with other standard fearures.Now,thats a lot whn you consider its price Rs 9,995.Now my question is does it *compromise on image quality to offers all **these features in this price???*


----------



## nac (May 12, 2012)

I am using SX130, older version of SX150. I am happy with it. I have posted more than 50+ photographs here in this forum. You can check that, but it's little difficult to locate them. I have uploaded very few images in flickr check 'em yourself.

This link will take you to my flickr page.
*www.flickr.com/photos/surauna/page2/

This link will take you to photographs taken using SX130
*www.flickr.com/cameras/canon/powershot_sx130_is/

SX150 is not a huge upgrade from SX130. So the images of SX130 would be as good as SX150. SX130 was selling @10995 before discontinued, now the upgraded version is selling at even lower price.

When I was exploring, I was really surprised with the images taken in the compacts like A1200, A800. They were so good. We have to accept that fundamentals/art of photography is the primary thing than the photographic equipment. 

Answering to your question, In my opinion "No, it's not compromising on image quality".


----------



## monsursound (May 12, 2012)

Totally agree with the fact that the art of photography has nothing to do with the equipments.My concern was for the price i am paying whether i will be able to get same if not better image quality as other compact cameras of this price range.Because i did not wanted to trade off image quality for all the other features that this camera is offering.However i dont mind having them provided the quality is not compromised.Thanks for ur reply.


----------



## nac (May 13, 2012)

^ No offense meant buddy. I was just saying...

In general photographers tend to show interests on equipments than the fundamentals/art of photography.

In this price range, there are not lot of cameras with these features. Fuji's new launch S2980, its older version S2950, H70 (lacks priority modes) and this model SX150. If there should be any comparison, that should be with these four. In my view, SX150 is the best in this lot.


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2012)

Sx150 is the best to learn photography


----------



## monsursound (May 13, 2012)

No offense taken @nac.....
once again thanks for ur replies @sujoy and nac.....

I only have a Nokia X2 to shoot with.So generally i have to really focus on composition coz i dont get those lovely depht of colours.I have uploaded one photo in my flickr account,pls check it.......
Flickr: paint_n_photo's Photostream


----------

